# Herbal Supplements / Natural Remedies for Low Sex Drive



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Low sex drive in one spouse has been a common cause of problems people post about since we started Talk About Marriage. I've been reading up on sexual health lately, and I'm wondering if anyone has experience trying some of the "natural remedies" for boosting sex drive? 

After all, it doesn't seem like Western medicine has come up with a solid cure for this common problem.

And I do know there can be other factors involved like diet, exercise, hormones, psychological factors, etc. I'd like to keep this discussion focused on dietary supplements though. Here are a few I've been reading about:

Maca
Ginseng
Yohimbe
Horny Goat Weed
Damiana
Muira Puama
Zinc
L-Arginine

Feel free to add to this list, and please let us know if you have experience trying any of these.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

See a Chinese medicine doctor, they might have something which can work wonders! 

I am not going to list what they use, in case somebody might be offended by me, but a lot of men use it to boost their energy. Ginseng is very common here!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I wish it could be so easy to just take a supplement and have your sex drive increase. I think the pharmaceutical companies would have a hey-day! 

I think that drive, especially in women, is complex and has as many emotional factors involved as physical ones. If you are in a relationship where your needs don't get met, it's unlikely taking a supplement will help that out.

Most of the herbal supplements have not been tested or approved for use or efficacy by the federal government (US). So, please only take with caution, especially if you already have other health conditions or take other medications.

Some of the supplements do mess around with certain hormones in your body or act as stimulants. For instance, I am peri-menopausal and have more dryness than I had in the past. My SIL told me about maca and gave me some to try. I had a lot of weird problems on it - found out later that it contains a lot of iodine and I have severe hypothyroidism, so it was messing with my thyroid med and levels. When my doctor found out he read me the riot act. After that experience, I have been afraid to try anything else.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Lose weight! 

I don't want to be mean, but I read that people who are over weight don't have much sex drive.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Enchantment said:


> I think that drive, especially in women, is complex and has as many emotional factors involved as physical ones. If you are in a relationship where your needs don't get met, it's unlikely taking a supplement will help that out.


Oh, I have no doubt. And for both sexes. That's not the topic here though.

Sorry to hear about your bad experience, but thanks for posting it. 

I also want to be clear that I'm not recommending these supplements to anyone, just trying to get some feedback regarding personal experiences with them.

I'm sure the viagra spammers will be following up soon


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

while it doesn't cure impotence, zinc can make your erection stronger, makes your semen taste like metal though according to my wife


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

L-arginine.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

L-Arginine & Zinc added to list.

Any experience with L-Arginine, HappyAtLast?


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't forget that a sedentary lifestyle, with simple sugars, high fat, and processed foods can make a person pre-diabetic, and feel terrible. Although I have a rare, but minor cellular enzyme deficiency that causes muscle pain, it has led me to be interested in a more healthy lifestyle. I've lifted weights for 30 years, but don't buy most of the supplement claims, although I do add a few amino acids to my daily plan.

I take magnesium, which many westerners are slightly low in, CoQ, vitamin E, Fish oil, and CLA (Conjugated Lipoleic? Acid). CLA is one of the few supplements clinically proven to aid in insulin management and cellular fat absorption, at least if my Rheumatologist is right. 

Usually, I go to a reasearch hospital bi-annually to have my breathing capacity monitored, since respiratory paralysis is a not-fun part of the long term outcome of the muscle disease, but the clinic does a full blood assay every time. Got a perfect score in the basic nutrients last time.

I'm interested in the supplements that others find to be helpful.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

greenpearl said:


> See a Chinese medicine doctor, they might have something which can work wonders!
> 
> I am not going to list what they use, in case somebody might be offended by me, but a lot of men use it to boost their energy. Ginseng is very common here!



I don't doubt that at all. My mother and I have used a genuine Chinese medicine doctor before. The lady was from South Korea and had been on staff at a hospital there-- Ph.D. Definitely the real deal. She brewed the concoctions from scratch, so her place definitely had a strange smell. But, she got results where Western medicine failed.

My mother had tested positive for Rheumatoid arthritis and had the disfigured hands to prove it. After a few months on the "brew" her hands straightened out and the pain subsided. And now 12 years later she no longer test positive for RA. Now I tell people to have an open mind because Western medicine doesn't have all the answers.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Chris H. said:


> L-Arginine & Zinc added to list.
> 
> Any experience with L-Arginine, HappyAtLast?


Yep, it's great for blood flow


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

There are many claims for the power of antioxidants on the body. Red wine being one of the sources. I can scientifically prove that it helps the libido. My wife demonstrates this nearly every time she has more than 3 glasses of merlot.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> There are many claims for the power of antioxidants on the body. Red wine being one of the sources. I can scientifically prove that it helps the libido. My wife demonstrates this nearly every time she has more than 3 glasses of merlot.


What happens when you are the one doing the drinking, though? My wife jokes that I think she is a great lover with just two glasses in me, but with four glasses, I begin to think that I'm a great lover. She's really good with the dry, sarcastic humor.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

A decent diet, with plenty of nutrient value, a good exercise programme rigourously followed and a couple of glasses of good rough red will probably do as much good as anything.

Be wary of herbal medical practitioners - not all of them are as well-trained as they ought to be. Chose carefully. I know someone will call on the risks of conventional medicine, and they'd be right, but don't go ahead thinking herbal medicine is risk-free.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

for men....lose weight (hey, it gets bigger down there) and Triazole.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

it-guy said:


> for men....lose weight (hey, it gets bigger down there) and Triazole.


I wonder - does it truly get bigger, or can a guy with a belly, looking down, just see more and more of it as the pounds disappear?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Heres another one

hotrawks

playboy adviser is a big advocate. 

Where to buy Hot Rawks Organic natural female libido enhancer


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

Personally I have found that 2 dozen long stem roses sent to her office when she least expects is an excellent natural libido enhancer. :rofl:

Other notables for the list.

Swedish flower pollen
Ashwagandha
Tribulus (I’m surprised nobody mentioned that one already.)

Cheers,

rotor


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Do these just get you horny or do they also help speed up semen production? =/


----------



## Katya (Jun 23, 2011)

Halien said:


> I wonder - does it truly get bigger, or can a guy with a belly, looking down, just see more and more of it as the pounds disappear?


:rofl:

So, the hotrawks aside, are these herbals mentioned good for the ladies too?
I'm so frustrated that for the 3-4 days before I ovulate, I can't get enough of him, and for the rest of the month...bleh. I wish there could be a better balance (leaning towards the just-can't-get-enough, please  )


----------

